# Some people...



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay, so a man and a woman came into the pet shop today with a small little bunny. A little netherland dwarf, not more than 3 months old. They approached me, and asked me if our store would purchase their rabbit. I told them we couldn't accept it because we were closing on the 31st and it just wouldn't work out well. They persisted, so i took the time to explain it to them that wasn't the only reason, but its also because we can no longer sell rabbits unless they are fixed (Enforced by law). The man responded telling me how cute it was, and put him in my arms. He then turned around and walked out of the store as quickly as he could. I kept talking to his wife, and kept talking. She said she was going to get her husband. I responded, telling her i would go out with her, because i knew she would have just left. We wend out and found the husband, I explained everything again, and i thought that was all

Or so i thought. 

They then took this little rabbit to the other end of the mall, and released it into the world. They went to kins farm market, let him go, and walked away. Okay, can you explain to me the logic? Kins = fresh veggies? I don't even know. Anyways, the security guard brought us said bunny in a little kins basket, and we now have a little illegal bunny in our store! I am not to worried about the legality side of it but man! Some people out there.... my rabbits at home would never be treated like that..... and its not only that. so irresponsible. 

To sum everything up, please take care of your pets! My house is full of pets living in luxury. We have our to rabbits, flash and radar, in the largest home made hutch ever. We have our five sugar gliders in the best cage we can get them, and our puppy, a service dog to be, doing very well. PLEASE take responsibility of animals, once domesticated, they rely on us to live. Keep that in mind


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

What pet store do you work at?


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

wow
thats ridiculous....


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I hear ya man....that is how I ended up having seven cats in my home.....found homes for three and three to go.Which all have homes now just waiting for them to be picked up sporadically through out the week. One of the six was ours from birth....Some doorknob was gonna abandon her six down on Marine and Main area in Van and I couldn't let that happen....Ya some people are just sooooo effin ignorant where animals are concerned......


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

specaly at this time of year people will buy an animal for christmas but then 2 mounths later realoize how much work it is and ditch the animal. its horrible.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh my..... another one of those story. Another very irresponsible act that I truly hate are those dog owners who walk their dogs in the park let them poo then walks away. Man..... I hate those!

Btw, 3 days ago I saw 1 guy (a big macho, muscular guy who wears tap out shirt) who looks like an MMA fighter was walking his pitbull by the park. The dog then poop right in the middle of the concrete pathway. Didn't bother to pick it up. He doesn't have any bag or anything other than his new shiny iPhone 4. He saw me looking at him and even say "what?". Like he's taunting me "what can you do puny little man?". Of course I ignored him. He's like at least 250lbs very muscular guy. Brock Lesnar type. Besides, I'm a lover not a fighter. LOL.

He continued walking his dog by some grassy/bushy area. Then I heard a very loud expletive words. I thought he got into a fight with someone. I looked back and he was there swearing ready to throw his cellphone out. You know what happened? He stepped on a dog poop (not his dog's) and as he goes swearing and having a hissy fit. His dropped his phone on the poop as well. I stopped, smiled and when he looked at me. I hollered back "what????" then quickly walk away (almost running LOL.). Oh man..... that was the best!!!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

some people..... can not even find words for them...
poor little bunny, I hope he'll find a better home.
as for the dog owner, it's so good to see how fast karma can work!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

snow said:


> What pet store do you work at?


Just at pet habitat in north van, helps get supplies and helps fund the tanks i have at home


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

BubBleBee said:


> I hear ya man....that is how I ended up having seven cats in my home.....found homes for three and three to go.Which all have homes now just waiting for them to be picked up sporadically through out the week. One of the six was ours from birth....Some doorknob was gonna abandon her six down on Marine and Main area in Van and I couldn't let that happen....Ya some people are just sooooo effin ignorant where animals are concerned......


I know!! i mean how can you live with yourself if you do such a thing.... it would always linger in the back of my mind.....


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> Oh my..... another one of those story. Another very irresponsible act that I truly hate are those dog owners who walk their dogs in the park let them poo then walks away. Man..... I hate those!
> 
> Btw, 3 days ago I saw 1 guy (a big macho, muscular guy who wears tap out shirt) who looks like an MMA fighter was walking his pitbull by the park. The dog then poop right in the middle of the concrete pathway. Didn't bother to pick it up. He doesn't have any bag or anything other than his new shiny iPhone 4. He saw me looking at him and even say "what?". Like he's taunting me "what can you do puny little man?". Of course I ignored him. He's like at least 250lbs very muscular guy. Brock Lesnar type. Besides, I'm a lover not a fighter. LOL.
> 
> He continued walking his dog by some grassy/bushy area. Then I heard a very loud expletive words. I thought he got into a fight with someone. I looked back and he was there swearing ready to throw his cellphone out. You know what happened? He stepped on a dog poop (not his dog's) and as he goes swearing and having a hissy fit. His dropped his phone on the poop as well. I stopped, smiled and when he looked at me. I hollered back "what????" then quickly walk away (almost running LOL.). Oh man..... that was the best!!!


Thats our good friend karma talking


----------



## Holyarmor (Apr 29, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> Oh my..... another one of those story. Another very irresponsible act that I truly hate are those dog owners who walk their dogs in the park let them poo then walks away. Man..... I hate those!
> 
> Btw, 3 days ago I saw 1 guy (a big macho, muscular guy who wears tap out shirt) who looks like an MMA fighter was walking his pitbull by the park. The dog then poop right in the middle of the concrete pathway. Didn't bother to pick it up. He doesn't have any bag or anything other than his new shiny iPhone 4. He saw me looking at him and even say "what?". Like he's taunting me "what can you do puny little man?". Of course I ignored him. He's like at least 250lbs very muscular guy. Brock Lesnar type. Besides, I'm a lover not a fighter. LOL.
> 
> He continued walking his dog by some grassy/bushy area. Then I heard a very loud expletive words. I thought he got into a fight with someone. I looked back and he was there swearing ready to throw his cellphone out. You know what happened? He stepped on a dog poop (not his dog's) and as he goes swearing and having a hissy fit. His dropped his phone on the poop as well. I stopped, smiled and when he looked at me. I hollered back "what????" then quickly walk away (almost running LOL.). Oh man..... that was the best!!!


" You reap what you sow !!!! " AMEN !!!!!


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Holyarmor said:


> " You reap what you sow !!!! " AMEN !!!!!


AMEN!!! that one came very early though. how i wish karma (good or bad) always comes sooner than later. this world will be a better place. don't you think?

poor guy... but i must say he totally deserve it. that's why i wasn't able to help myself from getting back at him and hollering back "what" when i saw it. i was sacred after that though. lol. imagine a 250 lb MMA looking guy with a pitbull running after you. scaarrryy! lol.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Not to get off topic here, but what is it about pit bulls that makes people so uneasy? Would it be less terrifying if the 250 lb guy had a min pin?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Grete_J said:


> Not to get off topic here, but what is it about pit bulls that makes people so uneasy? Would it be less terrifying if the 250 lb guy had a min pin?


It is because pit bulls are unpredictable, every one is different. Some pit bulls who are raised correctly are amazing, just big sucks. BUT unfortunatly that is not the case. Given the description of this guy, i would wager to say this pit bull wasn't raised to its potential. But, i could be totally wrong here. He could have raised him very well. Its just the insecurity,


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

LMFAO on the big guy....looks good on him....still lol.....


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

AWW said:


> It is because pit bulls are unpredictable, every one is different. Some pit bulls who are raised correctly are amazing, just big sucks. BUT unfortunatly that is not the case. Given the description of this guy, i would wager to say this pit bull wasn't raised to its potential. But, i could be totally wrong here. He could have raised him very well. Its just the insecurity,


well i know is bad to say but people with pitbulls that are mean should have them taken away and there dogs put down . my gf nephew has a huge pitbull and is the biggest suck in the world has had obediance classes a verry responsable owner. but it isent just pitbulls that are unpredictable . biggest four dogs that will go weird are pitbulls, dobermans. rotties and german shepards oh ya poor little bunny. people dont think when they buy pets worst times are easter and christmas


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

We saw karma at work on the dog owner, now what about the couple that abandoned the bunny? I have had a few thoughts already...hehehehehe

Steve


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> well i know is bad to say but people with pitbulls that are mean should have them taken away and there dogs put down . my gf nephew has a huge pitbull and is the biggest suck in the world has had obediance classes a verry responsable owner. but it isent just pitbulls that are unpredictable . biggest four dogs that will go weird are pitbulls, dobermans. rotties and german shepards oh ya poor little bunny. people dont think when they buy pets worst times are easter and christmas


Careful...

My boyfriends boss spent 3 solid years training a rescue pit bull cross with everything he had, he got the dog when it was 1 year old. He put it down 2 months ago because it bit his son for the 3rd time. the entire family was in on the training and they did everything humanly possible to save that dog, but agression was part of him.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

katienaha said:


> the entire family was in on the training and they did everything humanly possible to save that dog, but _aggression was part of him._


Katie: That is sad to hear, but unfortunately you are right; the aggression is part of the breed in a lot of cases. There will always be exceptions but sometimes there's no winning against nature. Sorry to hear about your friend's pitbull though - that must have been tough for him and his family.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

teija said:


> Katie: That is sad to hear, but unfortunately you are right; the aggression is part of the breed in a lot of cases. There will always be exceptions but sometimes there's no winning against nature. Sorry to hear about your friend's pitbull though - that must have been tough for him and his family.


It was hard for them. He really was a good dog, except for agression. He really had a lot of love in him, that trait was unstoppable. They now have a german shepherd x puppy. 

I have also met a pitbull that was a doll through and through. If anything, my dog was rougher and tougher than her! My dog picked a fight with her over a stick... and I have a border collie x.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Well i do have a pit bull cross but they tend i think to get a bad rap because of what they are bred for and also the overall apearance and size.. I mean really any dog is capable of doing the same but its like cats.. No one complains if they get bit or scratched by a cat or a small dog.. Yet i have had the worst infection of my life from a cat once and wanted to curb stomp a small dog that literally tore the bottom of my pants as i was biking along the road... But as they can inflict less damage due to there size is the reason no one cares


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

teija said:


> Katie: That is sad to hear, but unfortunately you are right; the aggression is part of the breed in a lot of cases. There will always be exceptions but sometimes there's no winning against nature. Sorry to hear about your friend's pitbull though - that must have been tough for him and his family.


Agreed, aggression is a trait popping up in lot more breeds. Remember that story about the French woman who was the world's first partial face transplant? Health | Doctor says woman who underwent world's first partial face transplant doing well | Seattle Times Newspaper
I'm pretty sure the dog who attacked her was bred as a retrieving dog.

Can you really blame aggression in dogs due to breed specifics, when these so-called bully type breeds happen to be herding dogs back in the day...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

This thread turned a bit, but I've got two aggressive dogs, and they're big sucks. One 110lb Doberman, and a portly 1 year old Dobie. Both are huge sucks, who could otherwise have been trained killers. It's all in the up bringing. I raised a rescue dog who in his end accepted other animals as friends, but would have otherwise torn them ear to ear (and had prior to be getting him) in his younger abused years.

I think people need to get over the whole stereotyping of breeds. The most ferocious little crap I've seen was a chihuahua.


Back on topic, I loved hearing about the guy stepping in the dog crap, that was great. Hopefully those two bunny owners will reap what they sow.


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

Some people just shouldn't be allowed to own pets. My cousin's family is one of them. They let the rabbit go into the woods. I bet it didn't even last a day, poor guy.

My animals get spoiled like you wouldn't beleive. My cats have their own room. An entire room to themselves although one of them spends most of his time in my bed. My dogs get whatever they want.

My girlfriend's rabbit is litter trained and roams the house as he pleases. He too has his own room. We don't beleive rabbits should be kept in a cage as they're very clean and easy to litter train.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

the issue with pit bulls is they have dog on dog aggression bred into them and no training or lovings is going to change that ... they are not like other dogs, when they fight another dog, they fight to death ... dog on dog aggression is an accepted behaviour trait making pit bulls NOT like any other dog ... and pit bulls did not always have human aggression, it was mostly animal aggression but with the overbreeding by the simple for all the wrong reasons makes these dogs more and more unpredictable ... if my dog tried to bite someone (she never would) a person could just kick her off ... the only way to stop a pit bull is with a break stick and i know no one who carries that around, not even the pit bull owners who should ... how many times i am walking down the street with my dog only to have a pit bull lunge at my dog, and the grinning fool owners assure me their "sweetheart" is friendly ... dogs who lunge at other dogs are NOT friendly ... in canada guns are illegal and in the us they are not ... banning guns in canada has given us 3 times less homicides due to guns so banning the dangerous does work ... just need the laws to hurry up and catch up ...


----------

